# Prayers for the family...



## death-from-above (May 13, 2010)

I am posting this on this area of the forum b/c I wanted all of the knife guys to be sure and see it.  I received an email tonight from Mrs. Rick Matt.  She informed that Mr. Rick(TENPOINT) earned his angel wings on April, 30th after a brief battle with lung cancer.  I had spoken with him at the first of April and he told me that he had just found out the news of the cancer.  Anyway , lets keep his family in our prayers through these tough times.   Thanks,  T.J.


----------



## Razor Blade (May 13, 2010)

I sure am sorry to hear that. Prayers for his family . Scott


----------



## tomtlb66 (May 14, 2010)

prayers are sent


----------



## K80Shooter (May 14, 2010)

Mr Matt will be missed. He did awesome work and I'm proud to have done business with him.

My condolences to his family.


----------



## OconeeDan (May 14, 2010)

That is very sad news.  Thanks for letting us know.
Dan


----------



## Paymaster (May 14, 2010)

Indeed sad news. My Prayers go out to family and friends.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 14, 2010)

Man I really hate to hear that.  From the little I knew about him, he seemed like a great man.  He did beautiful work, and was very talented.  Prayers sent for his family.  RIP Mr. Rick.


----------



## dawg2 (May 14, 2010)

Hate to hear that, prayers for the family


----------



## Nitro (May 14, 2010)

Prayers sent- God Bless you all in your time of sorrow!!


----------



## Sargent (May 14, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## moyehow (May 14, 2010)

praying for the family.


----------



## K80 (May 14, 2010)

It saddens me to hear that, condolences to the family.


----------



## flattop (May 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear of the loss. Prayers go out for his family.


----------



## ReDawg333 (May 14, 2010)

I'm truly sorry for the loss.  I am a proud owner of some of his work.


----------



## DROP POINT (May 14, 2010)

Our condolences to the family along with our prayers.


----------



## sharpeblades (May 14, 2010)

*Loss of a knife maker*

Ime sorry for the loss.He was a very talented knife maker


----------



## dmedd (May 14, 2010)

Sad news, prayers sent for the family.


----------



## Huntnhart (May 14, 2010)

Sad news. He was a very nice guy.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 14, 2010)

So sorry to hear the news.  I pray for the family.  I just purchased my 1st RA Matt knife this March.  beautiful workmanship!


----------



## wvdawg (May 14, 2010)

Condolences to the family.  I'll take out the knife he made for me and send a prayer along.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 14, 2010)

I do not have the honor of owning one of his knives but prayers sent to the family. I know he did some beautiful work.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2010)

Our deepest regrets. The family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bking (May 14, 2010)

prayers sent.


----------



## bristol_bound (May 15, 2010)

Very sorry to hear this news, my condolences to the family. I regret I never had the opportunity to meet or get to know him, much less acquired one of the fine example of his craftsmanship and talents.
Our prayer and thoughts will be with the family.
God Bless
Earl


----------



## arcame (May 15, 2010)

condolences and prayers for the family.  his tallent will be missed.


----------



## Buck111 (May 15, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## contender* (May 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear it, a VERY talented knife maker. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 17, 2010)

What a tragedy.  I do not own one of his creations.  But it was on my list of "must haves".  He made some beautiful knives.

He actually made one to donate the the Woody's Turkey Challenge this year and was glad to do it.  Great guy and he will be missed.


----------



## Hawk9807 (May 17, 2010)

Thoughts, prayers, and condolences to the family.  I only had the opportunity to do business with him once but was very impressed with his professionalism as well as his craftsmanship abilities.  I absolutely love the knife I was fortunate enough to purchase from him before his passing.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (May 17, 2010)

terrible...thoughts and prayers go out to the family


----------



## david w. (May 17, 2010)

Very,very sad.Prayers sent to the family.


----------



## GOoutdoors (May 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear this.  Will be praying for the family.


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 18, 2010)

Very sorry to hear this. I spoke with him briefly before turkey season and he seemed to be a very nice man. He will be missed.


----------



## marknga (May 18, 2010)

Prayers sent.....


----------

